# Rumors of a Mortal Kombat 3 movie!



## MikeH (May 18, 2009)

> Name of the film will be Devastation.
> Robin Shou said I am the chosen one, when asked about an MK3 movie.
> Chris Lambert, Linden Ashby, and Chris Cassmassa are all reprising their roles.
> There are a few scripts that have been written.
> ...



So stoked on this! MK has been my favorite game since I started playing the first one on Super NES. I have played all the games except the little spin-offs and the newest Vs. DC Comics. Needless to say, I hope this one doesn't blow as bad as Annihilation.

This being said, let us jog our memories of fatalities past.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2009)

How can Linden Ashby "reprise" his role? Johnny Cage died in the beginning of #2 and he wasn't even in it. 

Who is Chris Cassmassa?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

$50-60 million budget, that's pretty decent.

it might even be a good film


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 18, 2009)

LOL at the Animalities. I wonder how this would push forward with Midway in all it's legal battles.


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2009)

I want a movie more epically bad than MK2. That shit was so amazingly awful.


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> How can Linden Ashby "reprise" his role? Johnny Cage died in the beginning of #2 and he wasn't even in it.
> 
> Who is Chris Cassmassa?



Chris Casamassa was the martial artist who played Scorpion and was totally fucking badass


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (May 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> How can Linden Ashby "reprise" his role? Johnny Cage died in the beginning of #2 and he wasn't even in it.
> 
> Who is Chris Cassmassa?


 
From what I heard MK3 is supposed to replace #2 as the sequel to the first one.


----------



## Tiger (May 19, 2009)

Kinda like Highlander 2 never existed and Highlander 3 was the sequel?


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 19, 2009)

Good news ,I loooooooooooooove MK and thanx for the fatalities... I remeber palying 6 hours a day with some friends.MKIII and Megadrive II where my obsession LOL


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2009)

MFB said:


> Chris Casamassa was the martial artist who played Scorpion and was totally fucking badass



Quoted for truth. 



cyberwaste6996 said:


> From what I heard MK3 is supposed to replace #2 as the sequel to the first one.



Good. Because Annihilation was an abomination.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Good. Because Annihilation was an abomination.



Though, funnily enough, Annihilation was the most like the game MK3  I liked both of them  And they had _kickass_ soundtracks... like, KMFDM, Ministry and random Industrial soundtracks


----------



## romper_stomper (May 24, 2009)

MK1 soundtrack got me started on Fear Factory.


----------



## Volsung (May 26, 2009)

romper_stomper said:


> MK1 soundtrack got me started on Fear Factory.



Ditto. 

I wonder who they'll set as the main villan (that is if it officially gets off the ground). They've got Quan Chi, Onaga, or maybe they can try Shao Kahn again since they sound like they want to erase MK2.


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2009)

Hopefully they'll redo Shao Kahn with someone worthy of playing him, and maybe even add in a Kung Lao portion cause he was ya know, the best fucking character


----------



## Daemoniac (May 26, 2009)

^ 

Smoke, Sektor, Cyrax, Noob Saibot & Reptile


----------



## Triple-J (May 26, 2009)

Mortal Kombat and all of Midway's other licenses apart from TNA:Impact(which I'm hoping EA buy so they can get AKI to do in future!) are now property of Warner Bros as they were bought this week so we may/may not see this happen in future. 

I guess it depends on who owns the MK movie rights really as if it's WB then it'll happen and if not then it's likely there will be some endless rights lawsuit that will put it in limbo.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

the second movie kind of sucked. i'm not sure i'd be looking forward to a third...


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> the second movie kind of sucked. i'm not sure i'd be looking forward to a third...



This one will replace the awful one so it's like erasing number 2 and going to 3 as the sequel

Kind of like how Karate Kid fucked up and Part 2 had _nothing_ to do with after the tournament but Part 3 was directly after? It's like trying to make up for a piece of shit you thought would sell.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

well that works.


----------

